# Call of Duty uninstall problem



## compnovice (Sep 10, 2003)

I am having a Call of Duty install problem.
It is missing some sound files , that I accidentally deleted, so it won't play.

So I am trying to _un-install_ then re-install. However, I get message
" *Cannot find INSTALL.LOG file* ". I have tried to remove program through the control panel and get the same message.

How can I now get a clean un-install then a clean re-install ?

***Edit: I have Win98/ P4 2.66 GHZ/ NVidia GeForce440 MX/ SB live 5.1/
512 MB RAM/ Norton/ Zone Alarm


----------



## lastone (Feb 16, 2004)

There are some COD forums, if this helps any:
http://www.codfiles.com/file.stuff?body=FAQ
(scroll down page)

http://forums.devhardware.com/showthread.php?t=14514

http://www.computing.net/gaming/wwwboard/forum/1000.html

http://www.mgforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22893

or near any gaming forum.


----------



## compnovice (Sep 10, 2003)

Thank you for the links.
One of them told me to go to Start>Find>Files/Folders and type *COD.INI* 
Then I deleted anywhere this appeared. I was then able to do a re-install over the old install.

MODERATORS*****MARK THIS SOLVED, please****************

Thanks again.


----------



## lastone (Feb 16, 2004)

:up:


----------

